# motor stalls



## bee78 (Jun 20, 2006)

'90 stanza gxe revs to 4000 then chokes out can't rev above that any help would be great


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Check it!*

My Stanz was doin something similiar, but I think it was only like 2000rpm rev limiter, i dont have a tach so thats just a guess. It has to be your vacuum line somewhere near your throttle body. Me I just kept revin it to keep it alive, and it didnt last that long and the problem went away. So it might a leakin vacuum hose.....hope this helps....


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Have the fuel pressure checked.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know if nissan does this, but my volvo would enter "limp mode" if there was some of serius problem. eoght to move it and get to saftey but not for normal use


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

If it is in limp mode then the "check engine" light should be on while it's running. You can always have it scanned to see if there are any trouble codes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Limp mode" is set at 2500RPM. If you're hitting 4000RPM, it's not in limp mode. Checking for trouble codes is a good idea as is checking the fuel pressure. I would also inspect the secondary ignition system.


----------

